# crayfish



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

So starting January 1 2015, Pennsylvania law changes and it becomes illegal for pet storestore to sell crayfish as pets. This is due to studies showing that more and more invasive crayfish are found in the wild and less native ones being found.

Anyhow, I was curious to see if anyone has done a tank with fish, crayfish, and live plants. I have a 55g now that's planted and has a dwarf African claw frog, ghost shrimp, neon tetras, rosy barbs, zebra danios, a flag fish, and red eye tetras. I can't add a crayfish to this tank as it will go after the frog shrimp neon tetras and rosy barbs as they all like the bottom of the tank. 

I have a 10g I was thinking of setting up with plants and some fork tails or torpedo barbs (since both likends to keep to the top) and getting a crayfish before the end of the year. Any thoughys...?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Crayfish love to eat plants and the only types I've had that are safe with live plants are the dwarfs. I also have Cherax and they leave the java moss alone but will eat most other plants. 

All my crayfish are housed with livebearers, bettas and cory cats. I have only had 2 out of several hundred that bothered the corys and honestly they have zero chance of catching tetras, barbs or danios. If you want to do the 10gal with live plants get the dwarfs, if you can go plastic plants get a marble crayfish.

The crayfish your state is worried about is the Rusty Crayfish and unfortunately it is too late.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What about dwarf crayfish?


----------



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

Henningc, that's great info, thank you!

I think I've decided to wait to do a second tank. My 55g has fluctuating nitrite and ammonia levels. So I'm spending time workin on that trying to get things leveled out. Plus with Christmas and new years right around the corner I'm not sure I could get the tank set up and cycled and able to get the crayfish in a healthy living area...

However, there seems there is a loop hole in the state law that allows garden and pond stores to sell tadpoles and crayfish as long as they aren't part of a pet store... something interesting that I'll look in to.

From reading some of your posts it seems you have an awesome set up...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Mexican Dwarf crays, or CPOs, are only about 1" long. Not large enough to cause problems, but might be lunch for larger fish. They're also supposedto be plant safe.


----------



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

OK so I got my dwarfs and introduced them into my tank. Now I can't find them. Lol I'm sure they are hiding in the plants somewhere. Although now I have a new problem. My school of Neon Tetras has Ick. So I need some help and advice on treatment. The guy at my lfs said I should treat the entire tank since approx. 1/3 of my tank has Ick. However, my quarantine tank is not large enough to handle all my fish. Is it OK to dose in my display tank? I know this is normally a no no. I have 9 neon tetras (so far the only fish presenting with ick.) 3 flag fish 5 rosy barbs 3 zebra danios 5 lamp eye tetras and a butterfly pleco. I also have a dwarf African frog ghost shrimp dwarf crayfish and lots of live plants.
My thoughts are to use Microbe-lift Herbtana for medication since Cupramine will kill my inverts and probably my plants... helps and advise would be greatly appreciated....

J


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

johnnyringo791 said:


> So starting January 1 2015, Pennsylvania law changes and it becomes illegal for pet storestore to sell crayfish as pets. This is due to studies showing that more and more invasive crayfish are found in the wild and less native ones being found.


Last time I visited Crater Lake, OR, only to find a few hundred thousands of this smaller lobster thrive in the lake, to my great disappointment!


----------

